

My cofounder emerged from the womb with a business plan in hand - usiegj00
http://doeswhat.com/2012/06/14/interview-with-daryl-bernstein-rightsignature/

======
jc4p
> Our biggest competitor is paper.

And not the very popular DocuSign which has been used for the majority of the
apartment leases I've signed in the past few years and buys gigantic
billboards advertising itself in metropolitan areas?

~~~
gav
Or Adobe EchoSign.

There's plenty of established competition in this space.

~~~
joering2
Have to say I had the same idea couple month ago (wanted to call it
RapidSignature) and was researching. Because this is so simple to program and
there are plenty of competitors - some like HelloFax give you this feature for
free, others like SignNow (really awesome), I gave up. Further, I think they
are misleading customers saying its legally binded signature. It can't be. If
you sign someones document and they copy and paste it to some other document,
you can't prove you haven't signed it. OR they may not prove you signed it.
Anyhow, without your hand written "blue pen" signature, anything else is a
photocopy that can be cut and paste and xeroxed.

~~~
gav
If they are compliant with ESIGN then there is no reason it's not legally
binding.

<http://www.echosign.com/public/static/faq.jsp#five>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esign>

